# The angel and the devil...



## Colin_Clean (Mar 15, 2006)

The result of 13 hours, hundreds of layers and many, many gigabytes...


IMG_0468-final-flat_before_after-small2 by Murray 1986, on Flickr


IMG_0468-final by Murray 1986, on Flickr


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

No need to ask what you do in your spare time that's way out and different:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't know quite what to say about that!

Great work, is it for anything or just board?


----------



## Colin_Clean (Mar 15, 2006)

Derekh929 said:


> No need to ask what you do in your spare time that's way out and different:thumb:


Haha, yeah I do like to fiddle with photoshop now and again.



rayner said:


> Don't know quite what to say about that!
> 
> Great work, is it for anything or just board?


The two in the picture are my mates and I was just messing about to see what I could create.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Very good mate. One of the worst things to lose is your imagination.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

President Swirl said:


> Very good mate. One of the worst things to lose is your imagination.


Could not agree more with that


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

If you want some cc, I find the blown highlight area too distracting, just seems to overpower the image. The Angels wings and area surrounding them seem overly bright, whilst I am sure it was the intention to create a 'halo' of sorts it doesn't look right imo.


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

Brazo said:


> If you want some cc, I find the blown highlight area too distracting, just seems to overpower the image. The Angels wings and area surrounding them seem overly bright, whilst I am sure it was the intention to create a 'halo' of sorts it doesn't look right imo.


+1 also, the background image is a very low res for the size you've worked on causing resharpened artefacts and due to using a wide angle up close the dude's head on the left is deeper than it is tall, looks very odd.

Funky idea tho


----------

